# Cool site



## Lou (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.periodictable.com


I sure think it's awesome. Even if you don't find any of the elements cool, you will like some of the precious metals sources he has in his samples.



Lou


Ah heck, this is funny stuff: http://www.periodictable.com/Items/092.28/index.html


and this is fascinating (wish I got these type of funnels at work...I'd have to sew my pockets shut):
http://www.periodictable.com/Items/078.15/index.html


----------



## Noxx (Dec 11, 2007)

I like it 
Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 12, 2007)

Great site. I just spent at least an hour there. Lots of good links also.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 12, 2007)

Great site. I have had this one bookmarked
for a while now;

http://theodoregray.com/PeriodicTable/index.html

I wonder why he has 2 similar sites like that?
Both seem to be run by Theodore Gray.
I am trying to get a collection of all the metallic
elements also like he has.
Jim


----------



## Seamus (Sep 11, 2008)

Best periotic table that I have seen so far. Thanks Lou


----------

